# MS Office (equivalent) for Motorola Xoom ?



## Mark53 (Nov 5, 2010)

Can anybody recommend a good program like MS Office that will work on a Motorola Xoom?
Preferably... Freeware or Shareware.
Need at least: Word, Excel, and Powerpoint.

Thanks.

Mark53


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Do you want to be able to edit them or view them?


----------



## Mark53 (Nov 5, 2010)

Must be able to Create and Edit the files.

Again... Freeware or Shareware would be best, but some small cost is OK.

Thanks, GTP.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry I swear I replied back to this thread....

Try these:

Best Apps for Editing Office Documents on Android | Android Advices

This one would be good, but not free:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.qo.android.am3&feature=search_result


----------



## Mark53 (Nov 5, 2010)

You Did reply, GTP.
Thanks!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No worries.

Did they work like you wanted?


----------

